
JPMorgan Warns a Trade War May Trigger China Corporate Defaults - smaili
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-02/jpmorgan-warns-a-trade-war-may-trigger-china-corporate-defaults
======
duxup
On the other hand it also indicates it might not be a big deal anyway.

